# Ziemlich beste Freunde: Meistgesehner Kinofilm des Jahres 2012



## MaxFalkenstern (3. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ziemlich beste Freunde: Meistgesehner Kinofilm des Jahres 2012* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ziemlich beste Freunde: Meistgesehner Kinofilm des Jahres 2012


----------



## Krampfkeks (3. Januar 2013)

Mundpropaganda at it's best  Grandioser Film und absolut unerwartet und verdient


----------



## Vordack (3. Januar 2013)

Das wundert mich. Ich find den Film auch klasse


----------



## Mothman (3. Januar 2013)

Sicherlich verdient, aber der Film hatte ja wohl - wenn er schon im Januar angelaufen ist - auch Vorsprung.


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2013)

ich glaube der Film ist auch derjenige, der am längsten 2012 im Kino war

nur mir grauts vor dem Amiremake, können die nicht mal ihren Stock aus dem Popo ziehen und aufhören schlechte Remakes machen oder zumindest die nur für ihen Xenophoben Kinomarkt machen und das Zeug nicht auch noch exportieren?


----------



## Lukecheater (3. Januar 2013)

Absolut verdient. Aber ist jetzt auch nichts neues. Bei uns im Arthouse-Kino läuft der jetzt schon in der 53. Woche! War auch echt spannend mitzubekommen wie der hier plötzlich hochkam. Zuerst wurde ich auf ihn aufmerksam, als ihn hier noch kaum jemand kannte und Franc Tausch (Gott hab ihn seelig) ihn vorstellte und mit einer Höchstnote bewertete und meinte, dass er in Frankreich ein Kassenschlager sei und auch in Deutschland in einigen Kinos zu sehen sein wird (war bei uns zuerst das Arthouse-Kino) und plötzlich ging das irgendwann in Facebook wie ein Lauffeuer rum und letztendlich haben dann auch die großen Kinoketten wie Cinestar das Ding gezeigt.


----------



## Vordack (3. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube der Film ist auch derjenige, der am längsten 2012 im Kino war
> 
> nur mir grauts vor dem Amiremake, können die nicht mal ihren Stock aus dem Popo ziehen und aufhören schlechte Remakes machen oder zumindest die nur für ihen Xenophoben Kinomarkt machen und das Zeug nicht auch noch exportieren?


 
Ist eins geplant?


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ist eins geplant?


 
Weinstein Co. to remake French film 'Untouchable' | Reuters


----------



## TheChicky (3. Januar 2013)

Ich habe ihn zugegeben noch nicht gesehn, war auch nie sonderlich daran intressiert. Es gibt keinen einzigen französischen Film ohne Louis de Funes, der mir gefällt...

Ich kann mit franz. Filmen einfach nix anfangen. Zudem wird in der deutschen Synchro bei französichen Filmen immer wahnsinnig schnell gesprochen und das nervt mich einfach..


----------



## Lukecheater (4. Januar 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn zugegeben noch nicht gesehn, war auch nie sonderlich daran intressiert. Es gibt keinen einzigen französischen Film ohne Louis de Funes, der mir gefällt...
> 
> Ich kann mit franz. Filmen einfach nix anfangen. Zudem wird in der deutschen Synchro bei französichen Filmen immer wahnsinnig schnell gesprochen und das nervt mich einfach..


 
Riskier's, kann nich viel schief gehn


----------

